# civilian contractor war zone emt positions



## emt seeking first job

Does anyone know of a contractor who hires EMT-B's with certificates but no experience?

Probably not but I am just asking.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## emt seeking first job

*and also*

Do places like Halliburton and Blackwater make you go to them for processing?

Does the applicant have to handle his or her own expenses for travel?


----------



## akflightmedic

You will be hard pressed to A) find a job as an EMT Basic and B) a basic with no experience.

Do you want the inexperienced person being the one you resort to in austere environments with circumstances never covered in class or civilian EMS?

I didn't think so and neither do they.

Blackwater (which is now called Xe, pronounced Zee) will not touch you. Halliburton does not employ people overseas...now if you are referring to KBR then yes they employ overseas except they have very few contracts these days due to their monopoly finally being busted up.

Something to do with ex VP Cheney being the former VP of Halliburton before the split from KBR and KBR winning multi billion dollar contracts with no competitive bid process ever taking place for many years...think war isn't about money or profits? Think again.

Anyways, there are lots of companies hiring, but you almost will not ever be hired...99% chance of this as an EMT Basic. The only reason I left a 1% chance is due to a recent posting which I shared where the company actually said they would consider basics, this is the extreme exception to the norm and I can almost say without a doubt no basics were hired as there were plenty of medics to choose from, even if it meant a lower salary for them.

Now if you want to work overseas in any position, then yes it is possible. Every position you can think of is available. Secretaries, constructions, drivers, escorts (for locals...not sex), gym managers, HR, you name it, it is there.

The downside to this is getting hired as an American is increasingly difficult the past few years primarily due to the abundance of TCN (third country national) labor. There are tons of Bosnians, Macedonians, Albanians, Kosovo, Nigerians, Kenyans, Philippinos, Indian, etc that speak perfect English. In addition to these folks, there are South Africans, Australians, Kiwis...all who fit the "white face" profile, speak great English and come from well developed nations as well. All of the above people are cheaper than Americans...and that is what it comes down to, they can do the exact same work for way less and are more than happy to do so.

Example, the bulk of the food workers, fuel attendants, general labor help work for 800-1200 a month. Most are in the 800 a month range!! And this makes them very welathy back home, plus they can support all their family.

Why would an employer ever hire an American who is a minimum of 6K a month for low end jobs when he can pay 800a month and pocket the profit?

This is what you are up against. Is it impossible to get hired? Not at all, but it will take a lot of effort and a lot of disappointment.

In regards to processing...every company is different however the normal standard is once you are offered a position, they handle all your processing and travel fees. Most companies will house and feed you while you are in processing but you will not be paid until you go "wheels up."


----------



## emt seeking first job

Thank you for the skinny.

Everything makes sense what you wrote.

It is possible that an employer would take an EMT-b and train them and have them observe and slowly be delegated interventions.

A private I interviewed at asked that same question, would you want a family member yadda yadda.......

I would not another human being, a starnger cared for by someone not qualified.

The point is that an inexperienced person can be worked in during field training under a seasoned pro. I would not mind 'my family' being treated by someone working under a veteran, that happens all the time in hospitals.

medical students, interns, residents, etc.....

But anyway, thank you for the info, it seems as if the contractor jobs are not as open as years ago. I am just curious if having foreigners from the phillipines violates some secuirty clearance...


----------



## emt seeking first job

So to sum it up, the job market is favoring the employer now even in war zones ?

Three years ago private ambulance companies were hiring emt-bs with no experience. They were even going to the emt schools to recruit....

Now they dont even want to talk to someone with no experience.

Supply and demand. It is what it is.


----------



## akflightmedic

emt seeking first job said:


> Thank you for the skinny.
> 
> Everything makes sense what you wrote.
> 
> It is possible that an employer would take an EMT-b and train them and have them observe and slowly be delegated interventions.
> 
> A private I interviewed at asked that same question, would you want a family member yadda yadda.......
> 
> I would not another human being, a starnger cared for by someone not qualified.
> 
> The point is that an inexperienced person can be worked in during field training under a seasoned pro. I would not mind 'my family' being treated by someone working under a veteran, that happens all the time in hospitals.
> 
> medical students, interns, residents, etc.....
> 
> But anyway, thank you for the info, it seems as if the contractor jobs are not as open as years ago. I am just curious if having foreigners from the phillipines violates some secuirty clearance...



Most medical jobs over there do not have "seasoned pros" around...you are it.

Most of those jobs do not involve security clearances, the ones that do have Americans or Brits in those roles.

No one wants to go through the expense of hiring someone to only have to mentor them as well. What if you don't work out...way too much hassle for such a low end position which essentially adds no value.

Overseas, they need people who hit the ground running...people who need little to no instruction as they are seasoned pros.

Sorry, it is what it is.


----------



## Phlipper

emt seeking first job said:


> Does anyone know of a contractor who hires EMT-B's with certificates but no experience?
> 
> Probably not but I am just asking.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Roughly seven years ago any fool could sign up for a tour with a static or convoy guard provider in Iraq, and the guy on the team with a minimum of medical training or even just a working brain was automatically "the medic."  

Now that the wild, wild west days are over the entry requirements for even second tier companies like CSA Kuwait are a minimum Honorable discharge (General doesn't cut it) from your country's armed service.  I know a couple of people in Kuwait and A-stan working solely in a medical capacity but all are ex-servicemen (one service woman).  There may be companies hiring non-vets, but i haven't heard of them.


----------



## Phlipper

Why not see your local, friendly Army recruiter?  

Do what I did ... stomp into his office with your chest puffed out, look him in the eye, and yell "Sergeant, I want to jump out of airplanes and shoot people in the face, and I'd like to start tomorrow!  Let's get to it!"

He will have something for yo' azz.  Fo shizzle.


----------



## boingo

Phlipper said:


> Why not see your local, friendly Army recruiter?
> 
> Do what I did ... stomp into his office with your chest puffed out, look him in the eye, and yell "Sergeant, I want to jump out of airplanes and shoot people in the face, and I'd like to start tomorrow!  Let's get to it!"
> 
> He will have something for yo' azz.  Fo shizzle.




^^^^^ +100.  Guaranteed war zone experience.


----------



## Combat_Medic

"Guaranteed war zone experience" maybe.  Or you could be like me, stuck in Korea.


----------



## emt seeking first job

I actually was going to join the Army Reserve in 2008,  (they raised the maximumn age to 41 ), when I learned I had a hernia.

By the time it was considered repaired, I was 42, and too old.

As far as the contractors go. It is supply and demand.

Any job anywhere, if they have trouble finding people, they offer "training", if there are enough experienced applicants available, then they require experience.

It is what it is. I just made this post to guage the market.

As I wrote before, I met someone a few years back who with no security/muilitary/LEO experience went to the middle east and was trained to be a 'security consultant', her job was to formulate security plans for private companies setting up shop in the area. Some company trained her to do that.


----------



## akflightmedic

No worries...the jobs are there, just difficult. In regards to that security consultant...you get what you pay for and her obtaining that is highly unusual especially in the security field. I would never trust a company which would hire someone with no experience to do security planning in that region especially.


----------



## Phlipper

emt seeking first job said:


> I actually was going to join the Army Reserve in 2008,  (they raised the maximumn age to 41 ), when I learned I had a hernia.
> 
> By the time it was considered repaired, I was 42, and too old.
> 
> As far as the contractors go. It is supply and demand.
> 
> Any job anywhere, if they have trouble finding people, they offer "training", if there are enough experienced applicants available, then they require experience.
> 
> It is what it is. I just made this post to guage the market.
> 
> As I wrote before, I met someone a few years back who with no security/muilitary/LEO experience went to the middle east and was trained to be a 'security consultant', her job was to formulate security plans for private companies setting up shop in the area. Some company trained her to do that.



From 2002 to 2007 just about any yahoo with a business license and a few bored friends could set up shop.  Those days are long gone.

I'd concentrate on finding work stateside if you can't be trained by Uncle Sam due to age.  Getting shot at is overrated. 

Of course, you could always try to find work in Los Angeles or New Orleans.  You'd see more action than the FPOs in Kuwait. :lol:


----------



## thatJeffguy

Blackwater, now Xe, requires eight years in a military medic position (ideally the 18Whatever designator given to Special Forces Medics) at the sergeant level to get the choice jobs.

A newly cert'ed basic EMT, and I say this as one myself, isn't worth crap in these situations.

Join the local CAP, join a SAR team, get your W upgrade and put lots of hours in.  Get lots of 911 experience in a busy city.


----------



## Phlipper

thatJeffguy said:


> Blackwater, now Xe, requires eight years in a military medic position (ideally the 18Whatever designator given to Special Forces Medics) at the sergeant level to get the choice jobs.



Yep.  When I spoke to someone at BW/Xe I learned the best I could hope for was a part-time slot during range sessions, and I have US Army and contracting experience (albeit nothing recent).

The $*&@-hot companies like Xe, Armour Group, et al want people who are wired tight and GTG right off the airplane.  They don't have time to hold hands or wait on old fogies.  And I don't blame them.  They are working in some of the most God-awful places on earth and it's no place for a weekend warrior or a has been (like me :lol: ).


----------



## MMiz

emt seeking first job,

Your approach to life seems a bit off.  If you're desperate for an EMT-Basic job then you'll need to make significant sacrifices.  There are many jobs available, but they surely won't be glamorous.

When I wanted to become an EMT I went to college, took the test, and became an EMT-Basic.  When I wanted a job I called everyone around and ended up driving an hour and a half each way to make peanuts.

When I decided that EMS wasn't my calling the field I was looking in required a college degree and additional schooling.  After spending thousands on college I spent another year not making a penny while I worked four days a week from 7:00 - 5:00 PM as an apprentice.  The worst part was that I had to pay them $5,000 for the experience.

When I went to look for a job I couldn't find any, so I left my friends and family and moved to a small hick town and spent a year hating most everything about my life.

Then, after three college degrees and two years of experience I found that many doors opened for me and I landed a great job.

The truth is that many others have gone through the same type of experiences to get where they are today.

That's life.


----------



## emt seeking first job

akflightmedic said:


> No worries...the jobs are there, just difficult. In regards to that security consultant...you get what you pay for and her obtaining that is highly unusual especially in the security field. I would never trust a company which would hire someone with no experience to do security planning in that region especially.



She was sort of odd. We were looking at a NYC Bus map, and she was explaining how it did not make sense to her and she would do it differently.

She told me about visits with Saudi families, how the FBI was trying to get her to rat out some Army people, yadda yadda yadda...

We lived at opposite ends of the bike path, she mentioned how she wish she had a bike, so I offered to let her borrow mine, and she made some wierd comment like she was expecting me to give it to her, she had a pre-paid cell phone, and was really anal about even using one minute to check in befre we met somewhere, but would drop 100+ a night at a bar,.....she was sort of freaky...sorry about the tangent.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Combat_Medic said:


> "Guaranteed war zone experience" maybe.  Or you could be like me, stuck in Korea.


Does 2nd I.D. deploy anywhere other than korea? How are you liking those rock marines?


----------



## emt seeking first job

MMiz said:


> emt seeking first job,
> 
> Your approach to life seems a bit off.  If you're desperate for an EMT-Basic job then you'll need to make significant sacrifices.  There are many jobs available, but they surely won't be glamorous.
> 
> When I wanted to become an EMT I went to college, took the test, and became an EMT-Basic.  When I wanted a job I called everyone around and ended up driving an hour and a half each way to make peanuts.
> 
> When I decided that EMS wasn't my calling the field I was looking in required a college degree and additional schooling.  After spending thousands on college I spent another year not making a penny while I worked four days a week from 7:00 - 5:00 PM as an apprentice.  The worst part was that I had to pay them $5,000 for the experience.
> 
> When I went to look for a job I couldn't find any, so I left my friends and family and moved to a small hick town and spent a year hating most everything about my life.
> 
> Then, after three college degrees and two years of experience I found that many doors opened for me and I landed a great job.
> 
> The truth is that many others have gone through the same type of experiences to get where they are today.
> 
> That's life.




I never expected glamour.

When I did my research, 2009, all the private IFT services were recruiting at the EMT schools, holding open houses, hiring same day.

I missed the boat, it seems.

The EMT schools were running more sessions. When I got my card mid 2010, no more recruiting, no open houses, and no response to applications. 

The EMT schools are runing even more sessions now.

The best I can do is bide my time, vollie, and hope there is movement when FDNY hires. The NYC vollies also have to many in-experienced people, not enough experienced people, so at best I can ride once a week.

I was just seeing how the contractor market was, and it seems, it favors the employer these days. I would not do it for glamour, I would do it for the $ and experience. From what I heard, it is not to glamerous being a civilian in a war area.


----------



## Phlipper

schulz said:


> Does 2nd I.D. deploy anywhere other than korea? How are you liking those rock marines?



2ID was/is in the Sand(Cat)box.  No units located CONUS, though, unless it's changed recently.


----------



## Kthanid

emt seeking first job said:


> I never expected glamour.
> 
> When I did my research, 2009, all the private IFT services were recruiting at the EMT schools, holding open houses, hiring same day.
> 
> I missed the boat, it seems.
> 
> The EMT schools were running more sessions. When I got my card mid 2010, no more recruiting, no open houses, and no response to applications.
> 
> The EMT schools are runing even more sessions now.
> 
> The best I can do is bide my time, vollie, and hope there is movement when FDNY hires. The NYC vollies also have to many in-experienced people, not enough experienced people, so at best I can ride once a week.
> 
> I was just seeing how the contractor market was, and it seems, it favors the employer these days. I would not do it for glamour, I would do it for the $ and experience. From what I heard, it is not to glamerous being a civilian in a war area.




Another angle, inexpensive, increases odds greatly, can be learnt from home(initially)

Langauges...
Options-
Dari/Farsi(or persian as both are generally known) for Afghanistan.
Arabic(usually Egyptian or Saudi dialect is best) for the middle east, north Africa.
French for a lot of Africa too.

A westerner with conversational second langauge skills is almost as employable as a paramedic to a security/liason contractor. It is a real big deal to certain employers. With a shift from multinational to local contracts a guy who can at least bumble through conversation with the locals opens a lot of doors. Don't get me wrong, learning a new language is a big undertaking. But two main facts are its inexpensive -using tapes, occasional night school class, finding native speakers in your community own suburb who might help etc. And there are no tests or failures, you get as good as you want.

I say to a lot of my civvy buddies who want to come over but left it too late to join the army. If its really that important to you, become James Bond so to speak.  A civvy with langauges and medical skills makes you the sh*t in a warzone. 

Also don't forget volunteer work if you can get away for it.  As long as whatever group it is feeds and shelters you its a great free ride for experience and a foot in the door to meet paid contractors. Especially in Africa. Email St Johns ambulance in a dozen African cities. You will have half a dozen replies in a week saying they'd love to have you help out.
And don't let age stop you. All the 50 and 60 year old walking coronaries I see contracting over here means anyone can apply lol.


----------

